

Co-Founder Agreements...  - jhacks

Does anyone have useful sample co-founder agreements? Something that includes the equity percentage split, vesting schedule(i.e. 1 year cliff, 4 year vesting), stock types, and so on...<p>I will be looking for a startup lawyer, but I want to do as much on my own as possible before spending the time and money with a lawyer.<p>Any and all help appreciated. Thanks!
======
jhacks
I don't think there is a way to "bump" threads... but no one can help? Maybe I
phrased my question wrong.

